# Here are some of my soaps



## pepperi27 (Sep 24, 2007)

This one is Goddess Yemanya. She is supposed to give you good luck and open up opportunities for you







MP pumpkin spice





Cucumber Melon. My son and bf love this scent!





Pumpkin Spice





Oatmeal goatsmilk and lavender sorry picture is bad





Nag Champa crappy picture





Exotica it actually became lighter over time so I will need to take another picture. This one is scented with mango papaya and mango butter.





Carrot Honey this soap is great for extremely dry skin. I love it!





Black Raspberry Vanilla it smells so good I wanted to eat the bar!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the Goddess. I have that mold too and like it a lot!

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 24, 2007)

Very cool.  I think I will have to get a Goddess mold!  She rocks!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Carrot honey? Is it carrot juice? right? What does it smell like.. that sounds interesting


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 25, 2007)

no carrot juice carrot powder I make rebatch soaps so no adding any juices of any kind! it has no smell and its not orange.


----------

